# "Korengal", follow up to documentary Restrepo



## 2ndChoiceName (15 Apr 2014)

Sebastien Junger, author and co director of the movie Restrepo is releasing another film, Korengal. I assume it uses previously unseen footage from the deployment as well as new content in the form of interviews etc. It apparently takes a more analytical view of the soldiers' experiences, as opposed to the more experiencial and immersive Restrepo. 

You can go to either of the websites to get more information on it, the movie is done, however they need donations to get the movie properly advertised and distributed. Junger also has a video that explains the movie far better than I can.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/korengalthemovie/korengal-theatrical-release

www.korengalthemovie.com


----------



## WPJ (15 Apr 2014)

I can't wait to see it Restrepo was great.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 Apr 2014)

I watched Resrepo after I returned from Afghanistan.  Gave me goosebumps.  Was a very well done movie.


----------

